# problème sur ibook G3 700 mhz



## mastix (1 Juin 2010)

bonjour,


j'ai un soucis sur un ibook G3 700 mhz, voilà en effet, il n'avait plus de lumiere au niveau de l'ecran, la dalle marchait, car on voyait, l'os tourner derrière mais l'écran restait sombre.

Un ami ma soudé les deux cables semblant être sectionner au niveau de l'inverter et là effectivement je recup la lumière de la dalle.

Mais des que l'os boot il fait apparaitre le bureau, juste apres se coupe

au niveau de la lumiere, l'écran redevient donc parfaitement sombre avec l'Os derrière.

quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?

merci d'avance


----------

